# poi l'altra e l'altra ancora...



## vallery

Ciao a tutti! 
vorrei chiedervi, se in queste parole serve l'articolo...._ poi l'altra e l'altra ancora..._ 

La frase completa è:

...Le sue dita continuano a scivolare veloci sui tasti, 
facendo cadere per terra la musuca, poi l'altra e l'altra ancora.


----------



## Mociulsini

direi di si, ma credo ci sia bisogno di più elementi per dire se la frase è corretta.
Ad esempio, a cosa si riferisce "l'altra"? Alla musica?


----------



## Apina

vallery said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> vorrei chiedervi, se in queste parole serve l'articolo...._ poi l'altra e l'altra ancora..._
> 
> La frase completa è:
> 
> ...Le sue dita continuano a scivolare veloci sui tasti,
> facendo cadere per terra la musica, poi l'altra e l'altra ancora.


 
Direi di no. Perchè non stati facendo un elenco di cose diverse o di più cose, ma sempre di musica.

...Le sue dita continuano a scivolare veloci sui tasti, 
facendo cadere per terra la musica, poi altra (musica) e altra (musica) ancora.


Altrimenti sarebbe qualcosa come:

_(Il musicista sta suonando tutti i brani che ha imparato.)_

Suona prima un brano, poi l'altro e l'altro ancora.

Si tratta di 3 brani diversi.


Ciao

Apina


----------



## vallery

Mociulsini said:


> direi di si, ma credo ci sia bisogno di più elementi per dire se la frase è corretta.
> Ad esempio, a cosa si riferisce "l'altra"? Alla musica?




Si, si riferisce alla musica.


----------



## vallery

Per Alpina


La pianista sta suonando di continuo, forse, uno o più brani, ma la musica ormai è talmente tanta, che cade per terra..In questo senso.


----------



## Apina

Il senso della frase l'avevo ben capito .

Secondo me l'articolo non ci vuole, proprio perchè è un "flusso" continuo di musica.

Prova a considerarlo ripetendo musica e non sottintendola:

_...Le sue dita continuano a scivolare veloci sui tasti, 
facendo cadere per terra la musica, poi l'altra musica e l'altra musica ancora._

Per me così è *stonata*!

Ciao

Apina


----------



## ursu-lab

vallery said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> vorrei chiedervi, se in queste parole serve l'articolo...._ poi l'altra e l'altra ancora..._
> 
> La frase completa è:
> 
> ...Le sue dita continuano ad accarezzare veloci i tasti,
> facendo scivolare a terra la musica, poi l'altra e l'altra ancora.



Cadere per terra è decisamente brutto, sembra che inciampi e caschi, ti consiglio scivolare qui e accarezzare prima.
Non puoi usare "L'altra" con l'articolo determinativo se parli di musica. 
Se usi l'articolo determinativo deve essere specificato di quale "altra" musica si tratta, per questo si chiama articolo DETERMINATivO. Al massimo potresti usare "dell'altra" (con un partitivo) o "un'altra" (con l'indeterm.). Ma la frase non è bella, si nota moltissimo che è forzata e che non è italiano. Nessuno direbbe "la musica, poi un'altra". Non significa niente: "la musica" con l'articolo "la" è astratto, in italiano significa "il suono della musica", non "il brano".


----------



## vallery

Apina said:


> Il senso della frase l'avevo ben capito .
> 
> Secondo me l'articolo non ci vuole, proprio perchè è un "flusso" continuo di musica.
> 
> Prova a considerarlo ripetendo musica e non sottintendola:
> 
> _...Le sue dita continuano a scivolare veloci sui tasti,
> facendo cadere per terra la musica, poi l'altra musica e l'altra musica ancora._
> 
> Per me così è *stonata*!
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Apina




Grazie mille 

Ciao 

Vallery


----------



## ursu-lab

Ma "*L'*altra musica" quale? Cioè, c'è una musica A precisa e specificata in precedenza, una musica B e una C? Perché questo è il significato della frase.

Se non è precisa non si può usare l'articolo determinativo.


----------



## Apina

é quello che dicevo nel mio primo post ... 

Ciao Ursu-lab


----------



## ursu-lab

Apina: "Suona prima un brano, poi l'altro e l'altro ancora.

Si tratta di 3 brani diversi."

Vallery: "La pianista sta suonando *di continuo*, *forse*, *uno o più* brani".

Appunto, *non *si tratta di diversi brani precisi e determinati. Per cui, "*L*'altra (musica)" non vuol dire niente.

Suonare *la* musica (di un pezzo X preciso) non è uguale a "suonare *della* musica" (suonare in generale).


----------



## vallery

ursu-lab said:


> Cadere per terra è decisamente brutto, sembra che inciampi e caschi, ti consiglio scivolare qui e accarezzare prima.
> Non puoi usare "L'altra" con l'articolo determinativo se parli di musica.
> Se usi l'articolo determinativo deve essere specificato di quale "altra" musica si tratta, per questo si chiama articolo DETERMINATivO. Al massimo potresti usare "dell'altra" (con un partitivo) o "un'altra" (con l'indeterm.). Ma la frase non è bella, si nota moltissimo che è forzata e che non è italiano. Nessuno direbbe "la musica, poi un'altra". Non significa niente: "la musica" con l'articolo "la" è astratto, in italiano significa "il suono della musica", non "il brano".
> 
> 
> 
> ...Le sue dita continuano ad accarezzare veloci i tasti,
> facendo scivolare a terra la musica, poi l'altra e l'altra ancora.



   La poesia che ho scritto è lunga.. Questa è l'ultima frase (quasi).  Mi sta bene che musica cada, che faccia finalmente i suoni diversi dalla musica suonata.. E' arrivato il momento. 

Posso anche sbagliare, ma secondo me, non si può _accarezzare qualcosa velocemente..._ _Accarezzare _io intendo come un continuo sfiorare,  lieve, prolungato, lento, non un solo tocco veloce. Parlando di tasti di un pianoforte, credo, che le dita possono scivolarvi sopra, correre, scorrere, probabilmente si può anche accarezzare i tasti, però, lo si fa sovra pensiero.. o suonando la musica leggera - leggera, ma non si può _accarezzare veloci i tasti_. Per _accarezzare _ci vuole tempo. Come ti ho detto già prima forse, sbaglio.. 
*
ursu-lab*:
Ma "*L'*altra musica" quale? Cioè, c'è una musica A precisa e specificata in precedenza, una musica B e una C? Perché questo è il significato della frase.
Se non è precisa non si può usare l'articolo determinativo. 



Si, è sempre la stessa musica, né A né B, né C. La pianista può passare da un brano all'altro, ma  senza dircelo, senza fare una pausa, la musica continua...fino a che non cada per terra...

Suona meglio  cadere _a_ terra, invece di cadere _per_ terra, ho capito bene?

Grazie per tuo aiuto. 
Vallery


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, a terra è meglio. "Per terra" suggerisce più un tonfo che una melodia.
Insisto: l'altra non va bene, si sente che non è italiano. Manca anche l'"e" prima del "poi".

"e poi ancora, e ancora..."


----------



## vallery

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, a terra è meglio. "Per terra" suggerisce più un tonfo che una melodia.
> Insisto: l'altra non va bene, si sente che non è italiano. Manca anche l'"e" prima del "poi".
> 
> "e poi ancora, e ancora..."



Si, questo ho capito, ho già cancellato l'articolo. 

La frase intera dovrebbe esser così?


...Le sue dita continuano a scivolare veloci sui tasti, 
facendo cadere a terra la musica, e poi altra e altra ancora, e ancora.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non puoi ripetere sempre "ancora"? "e poi ancora, e ancora, e ancora". In italiano si usa abbastanza, ci sono diverse canzoni italiane con versi che contengono questa ripetizione.


----------



## vallery

ursu-lab said:


> Non puoi ripetere sempre "ancora"? "e poi ancora, e ancora, e ancora". In italiano si usa abbastanza, ci sono diverse canzoni italiane con versi che contengono questa ripetizione.




A dir vero, io ho scritto _ancora_ una volta sola... Leggendo il tuo precendente post, tu hai scritto "e poi ancora, e ancora...", ed io ho capito, che tu volevi suggerirmi dare la continuità alla musica che cade, ripetendo due volte _ancora_.....
Riflettendo, credo che volevi dire e poi altra, e altra...


----------



## ursu-lab

Forse non mi sono spiegata bene. Il problema è, a parte l'articolo, anche la parola "altra", che non funziona. Se ti serve una parola da ripetere due volte, allora sarebbe "e poi ancora, e ancora".


----------



## tantalus

ursu-lab, sono generalmente d'accordo con la tua posizione -per un uso generale-, ma considera pure il contesto e l'uso di questa composizione.

Come osservava vallery si potrebbe persino proporre 'e poi altra, e altra'; credo che questo reiterare voglia introdurre una sorta di persistenza fonetica che sottolinei questo cadere della musica e possa riproporre in qualche modo la persistenza delle note nella testa del lettore, che diventa anche ascoltatore.

E' il mio modo di comprendere e di leggere il pezzo, chiaramente vallery ci puo' illuminare in tal senso.

Dal mio personale punto di vista 'e poi altra e altra ancora e ancora' sembra una buona soluzione e la preferisco ad 'e poi ancora e ancora' perche' la seconda reitera senza introdurre nuova musica nel lettore. Quell' "altra" non solo e' accettabile, ma rinforza il concetto e prolunga questa carezza musicale.


----------



## vallery

ursu-lab said:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene. Il problema è, a parte l'articolo, anche la parola "altra", che non funziona. Se ti serve una parola da ripetere due volte, allora sarebbe "e poi ancora, e ancora".






  Sai, penso e ripenso, ma non riesco a trovare niente di meglio di… _e poi altra e altra ancora..._


----------



## vallery

tantalus said:


> ursu-lab, sono generalmente d'accordo con la tua posizione -per un uso generale-, ma considera pure il contesto e l'uso di questa composizione.
> 
> Come osservava vallery si potrebbe persino proporre 'e poi altra, e altra'; credo che questo reiterare voglia introdurre una sorta di persistenza fonetica che sottolinei questo cadere della musica e possa riproporre in qualche modo la persistenza delle note nella testa del lettore, che diventa anche ascoltatore.
> 
> E' il mio modo di comprendere e di leggere il pezzo, chiaramente vallery ci puo' illuminare in tal senso.
> 
> Dal mio personale punto di vista 'e poi altra e altra ancora e ancora' sembra una buona soluzione e la preferisco ad 'e poi ancora e ancora' perche' la seconda reitera senza introdurre nuova musica nel lettore. Quell' "altra" non solo e' accettabile, ma rinforza il concetto e prolunga questa carezza musicale.



     Grazie per tuo intervento 




Le dita della pianista scivolano sui tasti e  ad ogni loro passaggio la musica cade  … _e poi altra e altra ancora_...la frase esprime anche un senso quantitativo, fa capire al lettore che la musica è veramente tanta, ormai non può più andare da nessun'altra parte ( tutto intorno è già pieno di musica), non può finire in nessun altro modo che cadere a terra e spaccarsi…cade e si spacca, si spacca più volte ( anche se io lo ripeto solo due volte- _altra e altra.._) e continua a cadere e spaccarsi, ma non in modo violentissimo ( quando dico si  spacca, intendo che cambia del tutto il suono).  La musica non finisce neppure quando finisce la poesia… Il lettore resta con la musica, continua a sentire lei ed anche il suo cadere a terra - due suoni completamente diversi, ma è il suono della musica che prevale. Io intendo così, cosa penserà il lettore, non lo so...


  Alla fine ho scritto così:

  ...Le sue dita continuano a scivolare veloci sui tasti, 
facendo cadere a terra la musica, e poi altra e altra ancora.


----------

